# loss of sex drive after tren/test cycle



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

Quick stats I am mid 40's on TRT so no PCT needed never had sex issues before, this being my 3rd cycle.

About 5 weeks ago I came of the cycle as shown below.

400mg Tren E

600mg Test E

50mg proviron e/d

0.5 Anastrozole e/o/d

I did this cycle for 8 weeks, gains were good had a few bad sides with being unable to sleep , my sex drive was through the roof for the first 6 weeks and I mean it was mental I just wanted it ALL the time and could even keep it hard after I had cum and go again almost straight after (I wouldn't cum again but could keep going) However by week 7 sex drive started to drop off and by week 8 I had lost interest but a bit of viagra helped keep things going. I came off the Tren on week 8 and continued with 900mg test E until week 10 hoping this would boost sex drive which it did a bit but not much.

Since mid Aug things have not been too good I can just about manage it (sometimes without viagra sometimes with) but I just have NO LIBIDO I just dont get turned on at all, its like any sexual thoughts and feelings have been removed from my brain.

Since finishing the cycle I am back on my TRT dose of Sus 250 every 14 days. So my test levels will be fine.

I am wondering if I might have too much progesterone or prolactin and would like to know if Caber might help bring things back on track ?

Any help would be good because its a nightmare at the moment, I am waiting for an appointment with an Endo but thats going to be 6 - 8 weeks away.


----------



## AussieOX (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't know what its like in UK but can you go to the doc a request some bloods? I've found, both on and off cycle, when your progesterone to testosterone ratios are out of whack your libido can drop or completely dissapear.


----------



## usc277 (Mar 4, 2010)

Tren is notorious for loss of sex drive, I had a similar cycle, unfortunately even with a proper pct I lost my sex drive for a solid 4 months...it was hell but time heals everything


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

AussieOX said:


> I don't know what its like in UK but can you go to the doc a request some bloods? I've found, both on and off cycle, when your progesterone to testosterone ratios are out of whack your libido can drop or completely dissapear.


Yes I have been to see my GP and he is booking me in to see an Endocrinologist but it will be 6 - 8 weeks and I was hoping that someone might come up with a suggestion to try whilst I am waiting. I have heard this Caber does good things but wanted to see whot people say before diving in.

Without getting too into it I can get hard and I can have sex (but I don't WANT it) but my poor Mrs has to be really horny to get me intrested even then nothing happens until I start touching her and even when shes all dressed up and I am doing it to her I could just take it of leave it I just got no sexual feeling it really strange, honestly I could just pull out half way though and watch the tv !!! it ant nice guys I tell you.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I always run Test Prop with Tren , I also like to run test a couple of weeks longer than the Tren. Not thats it going to help you now.

is that the only side you have now ? obviously u shut down pretty hard


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> I always run Test Prop with Tren , I also like to run test a couple of weeks longer than the Tren. Not thats it going to help you now.
> 
> is that the only side you have now ? obviously u shut down pretty hard


Hi as my post says I did run the test 2 weeks longer than the tren (I also upped the test from 600mg to 900mg for those 2 extra weeks) The shut down bit doesn't really apply to me as my natural test is shut down anyway which is why I am on TRT, my current test levels will be high end of normal, with 1ml sus 250 every 2 weeks, but it dont matter how much test I do I will still have no sex drive. I ve got some test prop I could shoot that along side my TRT sus to boost my test which I have tried but it makes no differance, I don't think its an Estrogen problem but somthings defo very wrong.

Apart from the complete loss of interest in sex I feel fine, in fact very well, strong in the gym, sleeping well, focused etc etc its just the total loss of interest in sex thats the killer.


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Have you thought of going private to speed things up?


Hi chilisi, I cant afford it tbh, athough I have bupa though my job but they wont touch hormone issues.


----------



## gambitbullet1 (Apr 7, 2011)

If you can get hard, mkaybe is is an Oestrogen issue, maybe too much or too little, but thats just my guess


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

gambitbullet1 said:


> If you can get hard, mkaybe is is an Oestrogen issue, maybe too much or too little, but thats just my guess


Sometimes I can sometimes I can't, sometimes it gets there then half way into sex I lose it, viagra does help but it still isnt rock hard on 50mg viagra. But even when it is hard I still don't feel horny if that makes sence.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

high prolactin can cause loss of sexual function and or libido. so yes i would try caber


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I'm going through something simliar myself, but am off all AAS and Peptides. Teststosterone still is below average. Saw the Endo again today funnily enough, so fingers crossed.
> 
> Proviron has worked well for some, for mood/libido change, but it could be a number of things affecting sex drive. I would seriuosly consider other options before using other meds, as Stress for one and anxiety over the problem could be making it worse, could other factors involved?


Are YES I should have made that clear I have NO stress at all, am happy in my marriage (been with Mrs 28 years) she is very fit and pretty too, no money worries, no work worries.

The only worry I have is my loss of libido, it must be some sort of in balance possible caused from the tren. Just hoping someone might be able to shed some light on it thats all.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, prolactin can be an issue but it would have to interfere with your T production and most likely that would be the issue, but men on TRT that is not that likely.

Prolactin is highest after orgasm, and this mainly causes the refractory problems with men, so inhibiting prolactin would shorten refractory periods to allow sex more frequent but I doubt it would influence libido.

No, progesterone could compete with the DHT receptors and hinder libido, but not sure if by now that this would be a factor.

If it was then a trans-dermal preparation of testosterone would probably be fine as this TRT tends to bump up DHT due to contact with hair follicles.

I think there is some DHT creams in Europe somewhere I have read.

Estrogen if too high or too low can cause libido issues and erection issues.

If you are taking an AI then this could be an issue, or if there is some heavy aromitization going on then yes this can cause some libido issues.

I find estrogenic effects the worst by the end of a cycle, banging more test right now might not be the best idea.

Are you still using an AI?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im running the same cycle as you but with hcg which im hoping will improve libido when i come off, although i dont get much action anyway so wont make a difference


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

barsnack said:


> im running the same cycle as you but with hcg which im hoping will improve libido when i come off, although i dont get much action anyway so wont make a difference


Get married if you want less action:lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Get married if you want less action:lol:


im straight HACKI, sorry to disappoint you :thumbup1:


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

hackskii said:


> TRT tends to bump up DHT due to contact with hair follicles.
> 
> I think there is some DHT creams in Europe somewhere I have read.
> 
> ...


Scott, thanks for your help,

I was taking an AI during the cycle as listed (0.5 Anastrozole e/o/d) I stopped the Anastrozole about 3 - 4 weeks ago.

The DHT hair thing is interesting, as when I first came off the cycle I did use Testim Gel for about a week - 10 days before I got the sus 250, I used 2 tubes of Testim everyday mostly on shoulders/arms but sometimes I put a tube on my legs (which are hairy) HOWEVER, I was already suffering with lack of libido before the use of the gel.

I have an armory of stuff hear at home to try which I thought I would list so you know what I have at my disposal, here goes.

Wini 50mg tabs

Proviron 50mg tabs

Anastrozole 1mg tabs

Cabergoline Dostinex .5mg tabs

Sus 250

Test E

Test P

Tren E

HCG 5000iu

Now please bare in mind that despite the almost total loss of libido I feel very well, getting good sleep, no stress in my life at all, happy at home and work, don't drink very often (odd glass odd wine) I eat very well 6 times a day, feel pretty strong when I train 4 days a week, and my wife is very attractive and sex mad lol.


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

barsnack said:


> im running the same cycle as you but with hcg which im hoping will improve libido when i come off, although i dont get much action anyway so wont make a difference


Just out of interest how much hcg and how often you doing it.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I keep hearing about people losing sex drive on tren, I'm the complete opposite! 5 weeks into a tren ace cycle and I'm horny as fúck! Literally all the time lol the mrs is sore and doesn't like it lol I am running caber 0.25mg e3d though, maybe that makes the difference?

Op- Hope you get it sorted buddy, have you tried proviron?


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I keep hearing about people losing sex drive on tren, I'm the complete opposite! 5 weeks into a tren ace cycle and I'm horny as fúck! Literally all the time lol the mrs is sore and doesn't like it lol I am running caber 0.25mg e3d though, maybe that makes the difference?
> 
> Op- Hope you get it sorted buddy, have you tried proviron?


If you re read my post you will see I too WAS AS HORNY AS FCUK for the first 6 weeks then it started to cool off pretty dam quick, yes I was on proviron 50mg e/d as stated. I finished the cycle around mid to late August and it wasn't until September that libido totally stopped.

I hope you don't suffer the same as me bud.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ballie said:


> If you re read my post you will see I too WAS AS HORNY AS FCUK for the first 6 weeks then it started to cool off pretty dam quick, yes I was on proviron 50mg e/d as stated. I finished the cycle around mid to late August and it wasn't until September that libido totally stopped.
> 
> I hope you don't suffer the same as me bud.


SHÍTTTT!!!!!!

lol just read it properly! Better get some proviron for next week then lol

It is horrible as I've had it before, hope it sorts itself out quick mate!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ballie said:


> Just out of interest how much hcg and how often you doing it.


once a week at 500 hcg, been advised by several memebrs on here that its the best dose for me


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, With the exception of proviron and HCG I don't think the other drugs you have would do much good.

DHEA might be of help.

Not sure really why this is happening, blood work would be a good place to start.


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Well, With the exception of proviron and HCG I don't think the other drugs you have would do much good.
> 
> DHEA might be of help.
> 
> Not sure really why this is happening, blood work would be a good place to start.


Ok I will be seeing an endo in about 6 - 8 weeks (NHS waiting time) in the mean time should I try 50mg proviron e/d and 500iu hcg e/w ? was going to try .25mg caber e/3/d too.

What you think ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, for some the HCG does help sex drive, and that might have something to do with pregnenolone, but hard to say as this is something not usual.

I mean this could be something with dopamine or serotonin or something just out in left field.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pulsing meaning?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, ok.

I have heard of alot of diffrent ways.

Clomid 10 days on, 10 off.

Low dose clomid for a few months.

But in the end, if the testicles are functional HCG use would not be needed.

Some guys have even reported higher LH levels with the use of proviron.


----------



## ROIDHEAD (Sep 25, 2011)

ballie said:


> Quick stats I am mid 40's on TRT so no PCT needed never had sex issues before, this being my 3rd cycle.
> 
> About 5 weeks ago I came of the cycle as shown below.
> 
> ...


A few things have already been stated worry and anxiety, think about your age also, male menopause. TBH i think this is in your head more than anything (anxiety).

Have you tried porn? Magazines, internet, start thinking about some real dirty stuff because your brain probably needs a good kickstart.

Good luck.


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

ROIDHEAD said:


> A few things have already been stated worry and anxiety, think about your age also, male menopause. TBH i think this is in your head more than anything (anxiety).
> 
> Have you tried porn? Magazines, internet, start thinking about some real dirty stuff because your brain probably needs a good kickstart.
> 
> Good luck.


LOL you clearly haven't read the post or subsequent posts correctly ! I have no anxiety as stated (although this isn't necessary to say but I ve been semi retired and have been since I was 36, I work 1 sometimes 2 days a week for 5 months of the year and for the remaining 7 months I do nothing) I live my life playing golf, riding motor cycles, shooting and fishing everyday I do what i want. I couldn't have less stress trust me lol.

You mention "male menopause" I assume you are refering to lower Testosterone as you age, well once again the clue hear is that I am TRT so my current Testosterone level is arond 35, which is about the same as a man in his 20's, this is because its being injected into me.

Yes I always like watching porn so does my Mrs, yes I have an do participate in really dirty sex, including a lot of things that I ant gone mention on here !!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ballie said:


> LOL you clearly haven't read the post or subsequent posts correctly ! I have no anxiety as stated (although this isn't necessary to say but I ve been semi retired and have been since I was 36, I work 1 sometimes 2 days a week for 5 months of the year and for the remaining 7 months I do nothing) I live my life playing golf, riding motor cycles, shooting and fishing everyday I do what i want. I couldn't have less stress trust me lol.
> 
> You mention "male menopause" I assume you are refering to lower Testosterone as you age, well once again the clue hear is that I am TRT so my current Testosterone level is arond 35, which is about the same as a man in his 20's, this is because its being injected into me.
> 
> Yes I always like watching porn so does my Mrs, yes I have an do participate in really dirty sex, including a lot of things that I ant gone mention on here !!!


Wow, perfect.

You sir are miles ahead of most of the world.

Doing what you want to do is totally awesome.


----------



## ROIDHEAD (Sep 25, 2011)

ballie said:


> LOL you clearly haven't read the post or subsequent posts correctly ! I have no anxiety as stated (although this isn't necessary to say but I ve been semi retired and have been since I was 36, I work 1 sometimes 2 days a week for 5 months of the year and for the remaining 7 months I do nothing) I live my life playing golf, riding motor cycles, shooting and fishing everyday I do what i want. I couldn't have less stress trust me lol.
> 
> You mention "male menopause" I assume you are refering to lower Testosterone as you age, well once again the clue hear is that I am TRT so my current Testosterone level is arond 35, which is about the same as a man in his 20's, this is because its being injected into me.
> 
> Yes I always like watching porn so does my Mrs, yes I have an do participate in really dirty sex, including a lot of things that I ant gone mention on here !!!


Right, you half a perfect life. Do you include your missus in this perfect life of yours? Be careful, she may end up in your mates bed, or do you suspect this already?

Good luck.


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

ROIDHEAD said:


> Right, you half a perfect life. Do you include your missus in this perfect life of yours? Be careful, she may end up in your mates bed, or do you suspect this already?
> 
> Good luck.


To be honest mate I tried to give you the benefit of doubt that you hadn't read my post and other peoples comments correctly, but it appears you are a total NOB.

Do you honestly think that anyone with half a brain would post for help on here after coming off a cycle if they had anxiety or marital problems.

You need banning imo


----------



## ROIDHEAD (Sep 25, 2011)

ballie said:


> To be honest mate I tried to give you the benefit of doubt that you hadn't read my post and other peoples comments correctly, but it appears you are a total NOB.
> 
> Do you honestly think that anyone with half a brain would post for help on here after coming off a cycle if they had anxiety or marital problems.
> 
> You need banning imo


You are so angry, stay off the juice big boy. You've got blood pressure problems, definately. No wonder your missus lets you go off shooting and fishing all day. How is the missus, i bet she's not as stressed as you.

Good luck.


----------



## ROIDHEAD (Sep 25, 2011)

chilisi said:


> What a nice thing to say, your a top bloke.
> 
> Cheers. Listen, the guy has come on here for a 'big comforting hug' (a little insecure if you ask me), when really he needs proper medical advice/action from his GP.
> 
> ...


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Come on guys - surely you could see what was coming. He calls himself ROIDHEAD!


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

ROIDHEAD said:


> You are so angry, stay off the juice big boy. You've got blood pressure problems, definately. No wonder your missus lets you go off shooting and fishing all day. How is the missus, i bet she's not as stressed as you.
> 
> Good luck.


Mate your the one with problems, for your info the Mrs comes out with me as she enjoys the same things as me that why we have been married 28 years, I am under a doctor and waiting to see a Endo.

I am not angry at all mate, in fact I feel sorry for poeple like you who clearly lack intelligence or knowledge.

As Hackskii says "Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience" so thats me done with you, but I tell you one thing you won't make any friends or get any help from people on here with your attitude.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wish I could work 2 days a week you lucky sod! What did you do for work to be able to retire so early?


----------



## vincentv (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey man,

I do not know how to send you a message. But could you please update. I took finasteride and have total libido loss like you mention. But for me it has been 4 years of 0 libido. I am wondering if you have recovered. I was thinking of taking low dose tren to help my libido

Like 25 mg per week. Does any one have feedback on this idea?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

vincentv said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I do not know how to send you a message. But could you please update. I took finasteride and have total libido loss like you mention. But for me it has been 4 years of 0 libido. I am wondering if you have recovered. I was thinking of taking low dose tren to help my libido
> 
> Like 25 mg per week. Does any one have feedback on this idea?


 give me a ring


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

vincentv said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I do not know how to send you a message. But could you please update. I took finasteride and have total libido loss like you mention. But for me it has been 4 years of 0 libido. I am wondering if you have recovered. I was thinking of taking low dose tren to help my libido
> 
> Like 25 mg per week. Does any one have feedback on this idea?


Hi, Hackskii has suggested you email him so I would advise you do that.

My situation was sorted by doing the following,

1 x sus 250 every 14 days

1 x 50mg prov eod

1 x 0.25mg caber e3d

500iu hcg ew

I did this for 2 weeks then dropped the caber, then after 3 weeks I dropped the prov, then after 4 weeks I dropped the hcg, but I kept on the sus as trt. I started feeling horney again after 2 weeks and my sex drive has remained


----------



## vincentv (Jan 23, 2012)

Thats good you got your libido back.

Thanks for the reply. It looks like we are in different boats. I too have tried test + hcg + proviron at variang doses and got no improvements.

Do you have any ideas as to adding a little bit of tren to your TRT? Do you think there would be side effects at 25mg a week + HCG?

I have heard that tren is more anobolic and androgenic than test and has a higher affinity to the androgen receptor.

As I have tried test in many doses and in many forms (cream, andriol, injections) and have got no libido benefits I am looking to try something else. The people who lost their libido on finasteride also have tried TRT and pretty much no one gets any sustained benefit from it.

The only time i got my libido back was on arimidex at .01mg eod. But this only worked a few days. I tried stopping. loweing the dose. upping the dose. repeating same dose without luck. Also tried adding test. At some stage my e must have went to low as I experienced some joint pain in fingeres which I still have to a small degree.

I also developed fat around my waste as a result of taking finasteride. This to me seems related to estrogen. But my estrogen is not particularly high. It is usually in the middle of the range. These love handles tell me that I have screwed up hormones or some problem with the hormones binding to cells.


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

This is all above my knowledge so I can't advise, have you emailed hackskii ?


----------



## dugger (Dec 14, 2008)

ballie said:


> Yes I have been to see my GP and he is booking me in to see an Endocrinologist but it will be 6 - 8 weeks and I was hoping that someone might come up with a suggestion to try whilst I am waiting. I have heard this Caber does good things but wanted to see whot people say before diving in.
> 
> Without getting too into it I can get hard and I can have sex (but I don't WANT it) but my poor Mrs has to be really horny to get me intrested even then nothing happens until I start touching her and even when shes all dressed up and I am doing it to her I could just take it of leave it I just got no sexual feeling it really strange, honestly I could just pull out half way though and watch the tv !!! it ant nice guys I tell you.


I haven't had time to read whole thread but something sticks out (no pun intended) straight away... You were on Proviron during cycle - have you stopped this now? If so it's no wonder you have no sex drive... Proviron is undoubtedly one of the best drugs for increasing libido there is. If you stop taking it after prolonged use you are basically asking your body to adjust to a new homoeostasis without it. No matter if you needed Proviron or not before the cycle your body and mind have become used to this being at high level and now it's gone!

Get some Proviron and taper off it gradually - or use it when you want to pep things up.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dugger said:


> I haven't had time to read whole thread but something sticks out (no pun intended) straight away... You were on Proviron during cycle - have you stopped this now? If so it's no wonder you have no sex drive... Proviron is undoubtedly one of the best drugs for increasing libido there is. If you stop taking it after prolonged use you are basically asking your body to adjust to a new homoeostasis without it. No matter if you needed Proviron or not before the cycle your body and mind have become used to this being at high level and now it's gone!
> 
> Get some Proviron and taper off it gradually - or use it when you want to pep things up.


but, if androgens are low, libido will suffer.


----------



## dugger (Dec 14, 2008)

hackskii said:


> but, if androgens are low, libido will suffer.


Without doubt... and his androgens are low because of the body's tendency to homoeostasis. We all suffer a drop in libido when we come off a cycle but in this case it MUST be made worse by a sudden drop in DHT. Even without any other compounds a man who takes 50mg Proviron a day will experience a libido drop if he stops taking it.

I am told by Mars that Proviron at less than 50mg/day will not affect recovery and can be part of PCT. In this case my first recourse would be 50mg Proviron /day along with other PCt and then used PRN (ie when he wants sex)/ or tapered dose, until natural homoeostasis is attained.

Another interesting thing about Androgens is that some people will lose libido at high doses. I personally find my libido is much higher during cruise (TRT) than when blasting... It seems that you can have too much of a good thing.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I get crazy high sex drive on gear, any gear, except proviron.

Problem though is simple.

Testosterone gets converted into two other hormones, estrogen via way of the aromatase enzyme, and DHT by way of the 5-alpha reductase enzyme.

So, post cycle, you are low testosterone, low estrogen, and low DHT (which is approx 3 to 5 times more androgenic than testosterone).

The problem I would have with a guy going on proviron is simple.

If he is not fully recovered you are treating the symptom and not the cause.

If he has no libido post cycle, he probably did not have testicular function and thus not recover.

I agree 50mg probably wont do much of anything for compromised recovery, but then again it wont aid in recovery too.

If he is still low androgen then he needs to move those numbers up to get better.


----------



## Backwood (Nov 13, 2016)

I have the same issue and told one dose of *triptorelin would put my test back to the right level... Anyone agree?*


----------



## DbolD (Apr 10, 2015)

ROIDHEAD said:


> A few things have already been stated worry and anxiety, think about your age also, male menopause. TBH i think this is in your head more than anything (anxiety).
> 
> Have you tried porn? Magazines, internet, start thinking about some real dirty stuff because your brain probably needs a good kickstart.
> 
> Good luck.


 Deleted, as I've only just realised I've replied to a 4 years old thread!


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Get married if you want less action:lol:


 hacksii!, how you been!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Slindog said:


> hacksii!, how you been!


 5 year old post mate.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oioi said:


> 5 year old post mate.


 I am retired, and am doing well.


----------



## LK16 (Jun 23, 2016)

Proviron is the answer here (if the guy is still using this site)

with cialis.

With zinc.


----------

